# Time Magazine's Folly



## Mary (Apr 12, 2004)

Has anyone else seen last week's Time magazine? The cover shows a picture of Jesus with the headline &quot;Did He Really Have to Die?&quot; (or something equally inane).

Let me get this straight - Time magazine thinks that they have such a crack reporting team that they are going to disprove the need for Christ's Blood? Did they get an exclusive with Jehovah? Did they get Abraham's perspective, after almost having to sacrifice Isaac? How about Isaac's need for therapy afterwards?

Oh wait. Maybe they are just soooooo far removed from Christianity that they completely don't get that 

YES HE DID.


Just a short rant. I feel better now. Honestly. Sometimes I just have to laugh out loud at the sheer idiocy. They wanted to get a little profit off the coat-tails of that movie (whose name I won't mention) and THIS was the best cover story they could come up with...ARGH!


:zapped:


----------



## Mary (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Paul,

Wow. You actually bought it and read it without having a knee-jerk reaction first! :wr51:

I am working on being able to get all my facts before I get righteously indignant all over the place...

As far as the scathing indictment of the church today...well, unfortunately that's true. The roots of this go back several decades, and it has become more &amp; more common, so that now some of the things I hear are so far out of left field that I am shocked. I have had people who would absolutely label themselves as Christians say things that are just WILD. They don't even know they have said anything unusual. That's what I reacted to with this magazine cover. 

And sometimes it does seem as though our little debates are just the modern day version of how many angels can dance on the head of a pin, when there are Christians who are choosing their own definition of God, who are saying that Jesus was a great teacher, like Buddha (honestly, if I hear THAT one again, I may have to puke) etc. etc.

On the other hand, it is precisely because people don't focus on doctrine that they have strayed so far from the Truth. If you don't know what you believe, you'll believe anything. I can pretty much guarantee that if I were to post a topic like the &quot;Jesus &amp; Buddha: total equals&quot; argument, I would get 47 responses within the first 12 hours. All kicking my tush. Because we know what we believe...So let the niggling debates thrive!!

Ramble, ramble, ramble.


----------



## Saiph (Apr 12, 2004)

[quote:7561268f48]
That is what I do (buy pagan material) and learn them better than they know themselves. To be a good doctor you must study disease; not just healthy bodies. It is also helpfull to amass pagan literature so that you can embarrass them with their own words.
[/quote:7561268f48]


Bring war material with you from home, but forage on the enemy... use the conquered foe to augment one's own strength.


If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle.

The clever combatant imposes his will on the enemy, but does not allow the enemy's will to be imposed on him.

Hence that general is skillful in attack whose opponent does not know what to defend; and he is skillful in defense whose opponent does not know what to attack.

&quot;To capture the enemy's entire army is better than to destroy it; to take intact a regiment, a company, or a squad is better than to destroy them. For to win one hundred victories in one hundred battles is not the supreme of excellence. To subdue the enemy without fighting is the supreme excellence.&quot;

-Sun Tzu, the Art of War


----------



## Mary (Apr 13, 2004)

Paul,

I am very impressed with your ability to formulate an argument and make your point.


[quote:507828c42f]
And yes, I bought it without a knee-jerk reaction. That is what I do (buy pagan material) and learn them better than they know themselves.
[/quote:507828c42f]

All I managed to do was convince the checkout girl at Krogers that I rant to myself!


[quote:507828c42f]
My point was that correct doctrine does nothing if you hide it. 
[/quote:507828c42f]

That's very true as well. My 2 issues are:

1. Most people are SO FAR out of left field that it's almost as if we're talking about a different religion.
2. I have figured out that when it comes to doctrine, what I do't know could fill the library of congress.
Oh yeah, and 3: I get flustered and nervous, and then I get frustrated with myself...it's not pretty!

I agree that we should be more out in the open and vocal. I just don't know how to accomplish it...

Wintermute,

Were you in the Service? That's a book I came to know because of the Marines...


----------



## Saiph (Apr 13, 2004)

[quote:8641afa4db]
Wintermute, 

Were you in the Service? That's a book I came to know because of the Marines... 

[/quote:8641afa4db]


No.


Just enjoy reading Western and Eastern philosophy.


----------

